# Jay Leno



## Chops

*Following the lead of Owners Joe and Gavin Maloof, Chris Webber and Mike Bibby will be guests on the Tonight Show (NBC) with Jay Leno this Friday (June 7th) at 11:35 p.m. PDT. *


----------



## Shaqs big toe

Damn, missed it. They say anything of note?


----------



## BizzyRipsta

waaaah! i missed it too! and i wanted to see it...


----------



## Chops

Yeah, I missed it too. Dang, I bet he made jokes about the elbow incident....


----------



## BizzyRipsta

poor bibby!


----------



## CT

Nah, they didn't talk anything about the elbow.

Although Jay Leno tried to get Chris and Mike talkin about the officiating, but luckily, the other guest helped them out...


They also were talkin about Kobe's food poisening incident, and Leno had a picture of the Kings starting 5 in a kitchen wearing all the kitchen gear.


----------



## Chops

Poor Kobe......


I bet he is still suffering from the after effects of food poisoning. Oh wait, that's only when he has a bad game...


----------



## BizzyRipsta

:laugh:


----------



## Shaqs big toe

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> Poor Kobe......
> 
> 
> I bet he is still suffering from the after effects of food poisoning. Oh wait, that's only when he has a bad game...


Yep, it's always something, isn't it?


----------



## Chops

That's all I ever expect from the media anymore......:sour:


----------



## DP

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> Poor Kobe......
> 
> 
> I bet he is still suffering from the after effects of food poisoning. Oh wait, that's only when he has a bad game...



Kobe got sick *before* the game. He must have one hell of a crystall ball, eh ?


----------



## Chops

I don't know if you mis-read what we have been saying or just didn't comprehend it, but what I was referring to is how the media overblows his sickness. One game, he plays well and there is no mention. The next game, he plays bad and you hear "Well, Kobe is obviously still feeling the effects of food poisoning......"

Do you understand what I'm saying?


----------



## Kingsgurl

The Leno show was great, sorry you missed it. Leno asked Mike 'So, you're a Free-Agent this year, right?" Chris jumps in with 'NO! He's not, we got his contract all worked out, going to Vegas after the show tonight to put the finishing touches on it" Said some things, jokingly about taking part of his deal.
James Garner was the other guest, he ripped the officials (and he's a laker fan) Leno thanked them for being gentlemen and 'True Champions' I saw a transcript of their part of the show posted on another board, let me know if you want the link


----------



## DP

Welcome to the board Kingsgurl.


----------



## Kingsgurl

Thank you very much.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Bibby crying like a little girl*

Bibby was crying like a little girl. You would have thought that he could get over the game 7 defeat by then.


----------



## Chops

Is it your main goal to stir up trouble? No one was crying about anything.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Ha*

Is it your main goal to answer everyone of my posts?


----------



## Chops

Well, you would make my job much easier if you would cool off on the ignorant comments....


----------



## CT

Wasn't Kobe crying after he got booed by his home town crowd during the All-Star game? :laugh: 



Here are his postgame comments...

"I was pretty upset, pretty hurt," Bryant said.

"My rookie year, I came out of high school, my first game here, they booed me a little bit, too," he said. "And that really, really hurt, because it was like my homecoming. ... That was very, very hurtful."


----------



## BizzyRipsta

*Re: Bibby crying like a little girl*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Bibby was crying like a little girl. You would have thought that he could get over the game 7 defeat by then.


hey, chill with picking on bibby!!!

bibby's too cool to be picked on!


----------



## Kobe Steak

> Originally posted by *ThEMvP *
> Wasn't Kobe crying after he got booed by his home town crowd during the All-Star game? :laugh:


Getting booed by your hometown people and a game loss are a lot different.

Besides....did Kobe whine about it day after day? Was he hanging his head day after day?

Nah, Bibby and Andelman(especially Adelman) do that, not Kobe.


----------



## Chops

I am willing to bet that if the Lakers lost that series, we would still be hearing Kobe and Shaq moaning about it....

They aren't any different....


----------



## Laker Magic

> Originally posted by *KC *
> I am willing to bet that if the Lakers lost that series, we would still be hearing Kobe and Shaq moaning about it....
> 
> They aren't any different....


They'd be dissapointed to but I don't think they'd be vocal about it to the media. During the series when they lost I didn't hear much. Vlade and company did the talking.:sigh:


----------



## Chops

You didn't hear much???  

You must not have been listening. Didn't you hear Shaq say, "The only way they can beat us starts with a 'C' and ends with a 'T'"

Oh really quiet..... :laugh:

They were whining just as much about the officiating, if not more...


----------



## CT

> Originally posted by *Kobe Steak *
> 
> 
> Getting booed by your hometown people and a game loss are a lot different.
> 
> *Besides....did Kobe whine about it day after day? Was he hanging his head day after day?*
> 
> Nah, Bibby and Andelman(especially Adelman) do that, not Kobe.


Actually, Yes.

Kobe said something similar to this the following day of the AS game...

"All I did was want to put on a show for my home town, I am really disappointed, upset and hurt by what they did"

The thing is, a lot of Philly people thought Kobe deserved to be booed. He was taking 25+ shots in a freakin all-star game! Iverson is known to be a ballhog, and how many shots did he take during the Philly AS game? 10?


----------



## John

Exactly, Kobe want to win the MVP and did he? What a fake MVP there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Aaahhh!!!*

So many Kobe haters!!! The reason they booed him was because the Lakers beat Philly in the 2001 NBA Finals! Duh, come one people lets be realistic here. They booed Kobe when he was introduced, he didn't deserve it. No player, I mean no player deserves that. Maybe John Rocker, but no NBA player. I don't like the Kings, obviously. But I would never wish all of LA to boo Chris Webber after he became All-Star MVP. That just shows that you don't have any class. 

And Adelman was whining about Shaq's FT shooting, that's when u know that a guy can play, when someone starts crying about u shooting free throws. I know that most of u love the Kings and don't like the Lakers, but give them some respect here. they aren't the Champs for no reason. They beat the Kings, fair and square. There were no biased calls in Game 7. The Kings had a better chance to win than the Lakers. The Kings should've won, they blew it. Move on. The Kings will have a chance again next year, don't dwell on this year.


----------



## Chops

Mr. X, you are the one who brought up the game in the first place. Then you tell us to move on..?  

Shaq steps over the line. It is a fact, it isn't crying. Move on...


----------



## Kobe Steak

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Mr. X, you are the one who brought up the game in the first place. Then you tell us to move on..?
> 
> Shaq steps over the line. It is a fact, it isn't crying. Move on...


Why does no other team whine about that? Because it's just one of those things that doesn't really matter. The refs don't call every defensive/offensive 3 second and nobody whines about that. They rarely call traveling and nobody whines about that. The Kings or any team also get into rebounding positions before the ball leaves freethrow shooter's hands. Nobody whines about that.

Adelman is such a cry baby. You don't hear ANY other coach complaining about Shaq stepping over the line, rebounders entering the lane before ball is shot, certain players who get away with traveling....etc.

Oh...and Shaq doesn't step over the line anymore, but Adelman still cries.


----------



## Chops

You are completely blind. Shaq still steps over the line. Not every time, but occasionally. For your infornation, people have been complaining about this issue for years. It just gained momentum because the Kings were in a close WCF series...

You have posted 4 times and more than half have been on this board. That doesn't really give you respectability. It makes you sound like a complaining Lakers fan on his high horse. JMO...


----------



## Kobe Steak

> Originally posted by *KC *
> You have posted 4 times and more than half have been on this board. That doesn't really give you respectability. It makes you sound like a complaining Lakers fan on his high horse. JMO...


I have 4 posts because this is a new board. Can I start with 1000 posts? No. If you whine in every post, does that give you respectability? I don't think so....

If I'm on a high horse I'd rub the loss in your face, but nah.....I'm just defending my team from whiners.


----------



## Chops

How old are you? 

My comment about your posts flew right over your head. I'm saying that you are supposedly a Lakers fan and 4 of your 5 posts have been on the Kings board.

No one in this thread was whining until the Lakers fans decided to come and impart their vast wisdom..  

Like I said, get off your high horse. The Lakers aren't perfect, and yes, Shaq does step over the line....


----------



## Kobe Steak

It wasn't me who started whining so don't generalize all Lakers fans as whiners.

And I never said or thought Lakers are perfect....they aren't. They are only the best team in NBA but that doesn't mean they are perfect.


----------



## Chops

They are the best team? That is debatable....


----------



## Kobe Steak

> Originally posted by *KC *
> They are the best team? That is debatable....


Yeah, WCF was the debate. After that there's no debate until proven otherwise ON COURT.


----------



## Chops

The best team doesn't always win, as in this case....


----------



## Kobe Steak

> Originally posted by *KC *
> The best team doesn't always win, as in this case....


Why not?

Oh, are you ready to whine?


----------



## Chops

It was clear who was the better TEAM in that series.....

Oh yea, that was a classy comment...


----------



## Kobe Steak

> Originally posted by *KC *
> It was clear who was the better TEAM in that series.....
> 
> Oh yea, that was a classy comment...


Kings were in fact, the better team......in regular season. (Pacific Division Title)

Lakers were in fact, the better team....in playoffs. (NBA title)


----------



## Chops

The Kings were the better team all year. Like I said, the best team doesn't always win....


----------



## Kobe Steak

> Originally posted by *KC *
> The Kings were the better team all year. Like I said, the best team doesn't always win....


Yeah but you never said why they are better and why they didn't win.

They aren't better, because in Game 7 4th quarter and O/T, only Bibby was playing, the other four were not. Lakers had all five players actually playing basketball.

The better team doesn't choke under pressure....the better team doesn't shoot 50% at the line.

Where's the proof that Kings are better? You don't have it....

Lakers have it....it's the trophy and the rings.


----------



## Chops

Being the best doesn't have anything to do with plating well in the 4th quarter. They choked because they are a young team and they haven't been in those situations before, not because the Lakers forced them to play bad....

You can tout your trophies and rings, but the 3rd one is BS because the refs helped you along the way....


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Kings/Lakers*

Yo KC, looks like I accidentally started WWIII. LOL! 

Let's just agree on something everyone. The Kings fans are never going to say that the Kings weren't the better team. And, the Lakers fans are never going to say that the Lakers didn't deserve to win. 

Both teams played well, and both deserved to win, it just so happened that the Lakers won.

KobeSteak, KC is never going to change his mind. 

KC, Kobe Steak is never going to change his mind.


----------

